# Looking at Integra DTR 7.6



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, so I am looking into getting a Integra DTR 7.6, how up to date is this receiver compared to things now-a-days? And can it handle my 4 ohm Magnepan MMG's?

I have other choices in mind but the Integra for now

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

swong46 said:


> Hey, so I am looking into getting a Integra DTR 7.6, how up to date is this receiver compared to things now-a-days? And can it handle my 4 ohm Magnepan MMG's?
> 
> I have other choices in mind but the Integra for now
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,
The 7.6 is a pre HDMI 1.3 AVR and in truth I think the Onkyo TX-SR805 would be a better choice given you are using Maggies.

The 7.6 does have HDMI, but cannot decode the Lossless Codecs. This can be done by the BDP. Also, the 7.6 does not have Audyssey MultEQ Room EQ. Also, it only has 2 HDMI Inputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This AVR does not decode Dolby TrueHD, DTS Master Audio. In my opinion, you should not buy it unless you truly have no desire to watch blu-rays or listen to multichannel music.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I am really lost in all this. And I am in college so can't drop as much as I'd like to.
Are there any other options I can look into? Hows the DTR 9.1 or 8.4 or Marantz SR5600 (found a combo)?

I was even looking into a Rotel RX-975 Stereo Receiver for now

I searched up the Onkyo TX-SR805 and many are having issues with the board smoking and dieing, since I plan on getting my gear second hand should I still look for this one?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's your budget?


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking at eBay for it so it depends on what I can get I guess. If I can get something nice for a good deal I will try to stretch my budget. But if I had to give a number I'd like to spend around $400


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

swong46 said:


> Thanks for the comments. I am really lost in all this. And I am in college so can't drop as much as I'd like to.
> Are there any other options I can look into? Hows the DTR 9.1 or 8.4 or Marantz SR5600 (found a combo)?
> 
> I was even looking into a Rotel RX-975 Stereo Receiver for now
> ...


Hello,
I briefly had an 805 that I sold to a good friend years ago and it has been rock solid. Moreover, there are several members here who are still using the 805 and the TX-SR875 which uses the same Amplifier Section including Staff. I used a TX-SR875 until August and never had an issue.

While I have not followed it that closely, I certainly have not read a great number of issues with it. From the start, there were folks complaining about how hot they ran. Some even claimed fires, which were never once proven with a single picture and were always doubted by most.

I have read where some 805's have had their Display go out, but there is a cheap and relatively fix for it.
I certainly would not have recommended it if I thought there were major issues, but with all Used Components, there is a chance of failure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually I thought about it, since I am still in school and don't have space for an entire setup anyways, I'll just aim for a stereo receiver for now. Or maybe just grab an amp with line level inputs?

Does anyone know about the ROTEL RX-975 or any other not so expensive stereo receivers?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Whatever you end up with, make sure it can handle a 4 Ohm load (or lower). I thought I'd be fine with my Marantz receiver which is rated to a 6 Ohm load (and was told by many folks that the Magnepans were a simple load -- not as bad as most 4 Ohm speakers). I ended up blowing two channels and needed to get it repaired. Lesson learned, and now I drive the Maggies with an outboard Outlaw Audio and have the Marantz unit as a preamp.


----------

